# Finally Finished



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes! I'm finally finished. hopefully everyone is happy in there.now we're just waiting on eggs!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The viv. itself looks good.
I would consider seperating those 2 frog`s in the last picture.

John


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

too much water, not enough land in my opinion. I would cut the pond volume in half to give the azureus more space which it will surely enjoy. I also second the seperation of the 2 different species... you aern't going to get a lot of love for that here.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

too large of a water feature area.

What size is that tank?

how many and what species do you have in there?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogparty said:


> too much water, not enough land in my opinion. I would cut the pond volume in half to give the azureus more space which it will surely enjoy. I also second the seperation of the 2 different species... you aern't going to get a lot of love for that here.


Wow, I was concentrating so much on the 2 frog`s I didn`t notice the land/water area.
Good call.

John


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm always confused when people have such large water areas, dart frogs are not semi-aquatic species but people still continue to treat them as such. 

how many frogs are in there, and of what species?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I understsand liking the look, but people need to have their animals needs first and aesthetics second. Of course, having both is what we strive for in dedicated viv construction. I only have ponds so I can siphon water easily.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good. How do your frogs interact with each other?


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow! sorry everyone's so neg. My tanks a 40 gallon, and on the tall side.The water is small in my eyes, its about an inch deep maybe, and the frogs do fine together, the thumbs are up top and along the back, the Azures don"t pay them any attention. sorry to offend all of you? I just thought I'd show off my tank, I'll be sure not to include frogs in any furthur postings.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I wasn't being negative, just curious. How many of each do you have? People don't post mixed species tanks here very often, so I'm just curious how it's working out.
-mark


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I wasn`t offended and I hope you weren`t either.
I was just a little concerned about having one of the largest and smallest dart`s in the same viv.

John


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a pair of Azureus and a pair of imitators in a 40 gallon, I feed daily, probably too much, but everyone is fat and happy, I can see why nobody posts mixed species tanks here too!!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

i dont think its good to mix them, i guess just keep a close eye on them if you wont separate them

also the azureus should have a lot more land then you have there, I would consider shrinking the water feature a bit for their benefit

everyone who has commented is only looking out for the well-being of the frogs, just giving advice thats all


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey listen, lighten up-we`re all friend`s here!
Most of us respectfully disagree on mixing dart`s.
It doesn`t mean that we or you are bad people.
Stick around-see for yourself.

John


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

Understood, the tank is 36 x14 and I built hills and what not to extend the land area. so more than 3/4 of the tank is land, also built in ramps into the background to let the azures utilize that area to an extent as well. the water has about a 3 in. wide pond area that's about 1 in deep, the stream that runs from the waterfall to the pond is about an inch wide, and filled with stones like the pond so, I'm not sure the depth is even measurable. I watch them very closely, and they all ignore each other fully, I feed up to 2 times daily in separate areas of the tank, to ensure all are eating, and of course if they suddenly begin to not co exist, I will separate them at once!


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

Great tank! I like it and the frogs look happy...

keep it up!


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice tank!


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, nice set up and thanks for sharing your pics. Don't let a few peoples opinion keep you from sharing you pics with the community. Take responses and suggestions with a grain of salt. Alltho some comments may come off as judgmental, the intentions are good, and people genuinely want to help. Some people are Ok with just keeping frogs as a pets, and not breeding them. Trust me, that too is Ok.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I like it. It looks really cool. I think mixing species is pretty cool to. But I probly wont do it. But who knows!


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I really like the background and those broms look very healthy! I have seen suggestions to add aquatic plants that would allow some traction if a frog fell in deeper water. It is a very nice looking setup and looks like you put a lot of planning into it. If you don't mind, what did you use to construct the background, I would like to make something like that for one of my aquariums.

Thanks!


----------



## Laxgoal100 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great tank. I really, really like the design.

I know people have been getting down on you for the mixed tank, and I don't mean to sound like I am too, but if I were that Imitator I would be terrified of the Azureus. Not to mention they are trapped inside four glass walls. 

I think we all need to remember that being in a tank on our shelf is not their natural environment, and we need to respect the frogs by putting as little stress on them as possible. You may not have problems now, but there could definitely be issues in the future. Just a heads up.

Other than that, BEAUTIFUL frogs!


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Could you post a close up of the waterfall on the right? I am wanting to do a slate waterfall with layers and wondering how you attach the slate and get them to hold in place while whatever holds them in is drying. Do you silicone first to the background and then great stuff around them to make them more secure? Or is there another trick? Thanks for any help with that... I love the look of the cascading waterfalls but not sure how to start to make it work without any of the rocks sagging up or down while drying....


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

K Thanks! My background is greatstuff, covered in silicone and I used Sphagnum Peat to cover silicone rather than coco fiber. I'll try to get another pic of the waterfall today, I built a box in the corner with eggcrate and just foamed the whole deal sloping it out as I went. then when it was dry I cut slits in the foam and I broke up a slate tile and filed the edges with a foam block sander. Then I wedged the pieces into the slits in the foam and put a few dabs of Gorilla glue on them to hold them in place. I used a reg. Aquaclear powerhead and cut the eggcrate away to fit the end attachment into. The fit is pretty tight, but I wedged in some long fiber sphagnum around it and over it to slow the water flow. I also got real tired of silicone by near the top, so I used Gorilla Glue and the peat at the top, which works really great!!!


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry my pics are sideways, i'll take some more


----------



## endkris (Feb 10, 2009)

still going strong


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice tank. i agree with mixing in certain sitution. in your case i don't as the size differance and from differn't areas, but you have the idea right with have a terrestial frog and a aborial frog. good luck


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

You could increase the habitable area without messing with the water feature too much by adding some rocks to it that are big enough to break the water's surface. Stepping stones, effectively. Just make sure they're far enough apart that a frog could never get wedged between.


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there. 
I am new here so I probably should not voice my opinion but I think your set up and frogs are just fine the way it is. Everyone has their own thing. I am always being told the same thing with my red eye tree frogs. Don't mix others with them and that my water areas are to big. Well I have gone against everyone telling me these things and my frogs have all done just fine over the years.I have a male RETF and a male reef frog that have been inseperatable for two years now. They both have mates of their own but spend more time together then they do with them. "No gay frog jokes here!" So I guess it is all to each their own. Just remember when you ask what others think, you are going to get what others think.
Have a great day everyone!
Rob


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll take the heat off from you and put it on me. I had a 150 gallon vivarium with not one, not two, but four(gasp) different species of frogs that never fought and co-existed peacefully. As if that didn't make me a spawn in itself I also had, hold on tight now, a veiled chameleon. 

If the tank is set up right and the animals needs are taken into consideration then you shouldn't have any problems.

OK boys come get some!


Now about the vivarium- nice work brother!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Endkris gave me a few good ideas on his slate waterfall. Actually mine is going to be bigger, but I will not be housing dart frogs. I want a water feature that will house fish in my pond.


----------

